# Hancock/Washington 2010 Deer Reports



## jtomczak

How about we use this thread to keep each other posted about deer activity/success during the season?

I hunt 120 acres just over the Hancock County line in Washington County.


----------



## fishingtiger

Sounds like I am right near you. I am off Linton road in Washington county near Hancock. Do you have any trail cams out? If so, how is the antler growth looking at your place. I have what look like a lot of small-mid size 6-8s with a few 10s and one larger than that showing up on my cams. The deer are looking real healthy at my place.


----------



## Big Andy

That is some good hunting there.  I grew up hunting there right past Hamburg State Park.


----------



## nhancedsvt

I'm hunting a farm right outside of Tennille. Should be a good season. I'll be putting out a camera or two this week.


----------



## jtomczak

I saw 11 deer over the weekend - 2 2.5 year olds one 5pt and one 8pt. They are still growing, but coming along nicely. They will probably be on the hit list next year.

Also saw 3 different does with fawns.

Post pics if you have them from your camera! Here's what a month has done!


----------



## biggd53

i live close to here and hunt family land i have camera's out and the deer look very good this year alot of bucks and just as many doe's. Thanks to the weekly showers the rain is keeping up the crops for them to eat. looking like its gonna be a super good season if everything holds out. will post a couple of pics later! good hunting to you guys and lets try to keep this post going.


----------



## hlpittman

I am hunting on Lamars creek rd.  This will be my 3rd year and have definately seen improvements with the number of deer after year round planting.  Been feeding this year and finally got small buck on camera with a doe.  Been getting lots of does coons and turkeys on camera.


----------



## jtomczak

This will be my first season hunting there and I'm exicited. Seems like a lot of good healthy deer.


----------



## fishingtiger

I am going to check my cameras on Thursday. I will post some recent pics on Friday.


----------



## droptine06

Hey fellas, I've been hunting 300acres in Harrison(just outside Sandersville) for 16years now. We've got several 3 1/2 year olds that will get the pass this year. Right now the hit list has grown to 6. We've been managing our place for 10+years now. Not "trophy" hunters, just quality buck hunters.


----------



## jtomczak

post some Washington County buck picture droptine - alive or dead!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I've lived in Washington county for 21 yrs and there are ALOT of deer here, counted 17 at one time in my bird field!!


----------



## droptine06

Here you go man. Dont have any trail cam photos at work, but heres some deer of mine and some my families from past couple years


----------



## fishingtiger

here are a couple of trail cam pics from back in May. I will get new pics in a few days. The date is correct but the year is wrong.


----------



## busta cap

jtomczak said:


> This will be my first season hunting there and I'm exicited. Seems like a lot of good healthy deer.



I hunt Hancock off Linton Hwy out of Sparta about 4 miles. This will be our 26th season lord willin same pease of land same group of guys. We have had a blast, we hunted when there were way too many deer and then the QDM doe slaughter when you could hardly see one. Clubs have wised up and backed off the does and the hunting is good best quality bucks we have ever had but you got to hunt them. You will enjoy with the right group thats the key...best of luck.


----------



## 7mm-08cobb

*Washington County*

I have hunted Washington County in the past. Have since moved closer to home. Here are a couple from Washington County.


----------



## jtomczak

nice bucks guys!


----------



## droptine06

That first one is a great buck 7mm, what year were those taken? 
Ftiger did you ever pull your card?


----------



## HEADHUNTER11

nice deer.   we can grow them if people would just help out by not shooting everything they see


----------



## DeepweR

heres a few pics from my club in washington co. we have some openings too.  1100ac in riddleville


----------



## DeepweR

i'll have new trail cam pics soon. i just put my camera out today.


----------



## Big Andy

I just back in a club on the south side of washington county.  I can't wait to get down there and do some hunting


----------



## jtomczak

*weekend*

I saw two does on Saturday. One walked right under my stand.

Pretty cool.


----------



## Jeff Raines

I'm just out of Warthen.
Mature bucks I've taken in the last few years.The jawbone is from the funky racked deer.


----------



## biggd53

*here's some from june just north of Warthen*

not bad trying to figure out what to do with ol straight left there but nice looking deer gonna try to let that 8 walk and breed.


----------



## jtomczak

*doe video*

From Friday evening...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6k0PgfeatQ


----------



## georgiaboy027

I am in Hancock off Hwy.16 so I will definatly be checking in just got the cameras out so we'll see what this year beholds.


----------



## Darien1

I'm hunting a club with about 900 acres off Sunhill Grange Rd in Eastern Washington.  We had a bunch of small bucks last year so I hope this year will be better.  I killed 3 does and let alot of small deer and small bucks walk.    A neighbor killed over 20 does and fawns last year with a crop depredation permit. Reports are good from the other members so far.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK

I Hunt about four miles west of Warthen.........Not too far from Linton Rd........And not too far from Jeff Raines 

Don't have any trail cams out...........Just personal Observations as I live in the area as well..........Been seeing lots of deer on the side of the road in the mornings on my way into work..........No bucks yet this year


----------



## fishingtiger

I pulled my cams last week but have not had a chance to upload the pics yet. I had a nice 10 pt and a young 8pt. I am seeing a good buck to doe ratio...pretty much 1:1 in my area off Linton rd near Hancock line. The herd seems to be in real good shape in this area. this will be my 2nd season hunting here.


----------



## jtomczak

Post some fishingtiger! I seem to have the same 1:1 ratio, which is great. I'm going down this afternoon to check the camera.


----------



## jtomczak

*Weekend report*

Saw 4 young bucks in the evening, same ones as from the pictures attached.  In the morning I saw a doe, yearling and a fawn.  Also I found some muscadines, we'll see if they last till bow season.


----------



## Big Andy

Justin T where in Washington county do you hunt?  I had a 120 acre piece years ago on the county line


----------



## Fortner

deep'we R said:


> heres a few pics from my club in washington co. we have some openings too.  1100ac in riddleville



How much are y'alls openings Jason?


----------



## droptine06

Fortner said:


> How much are y'alls openings Jason?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=549148

Here is his post in the land for lease section.


----------



## jtomczak

*8/7th Field Report*

Sat out Saturday afternoon, saw 12 deer.

2 4pts
Doe + fawn
Fawn (pic from right under the stand)
Doe + 3 fawns
2 Does
1 Buck in path on way out

Not sure if any of the bucks in the photos are old enough, looks like next year will be a good season though.


----------



## jtomczak

*8/14 update*

Went out Saturday, not good...

Got stuck in 30 minute lightning storm. Scared the crap out of me.

Camera IR seems to have a problem.  I had 100 or so blank dark pictures.  Not cool.  Did get a few good day time ones though...


----------



## 7mm-08cobb

What are the details on the Bushnell Camera, infrared, model #? I like the quality of the pictures.


----------



## fishingtiger

Bushnell Trophy Cam. Cost is around $200 new. I have 4 of them and am very pleased. Great battery life and good pictures .


----------



## jtomczak

It is fried.  Got it out yesterday, no night photos, batteries all wet and display board is toast.  I have no idea what happened.  sucks.


----------



## jtomczak

New camera has been running (I hope) all week. I'm going to check it Friday or Sunday. We shall see! Anyone seeing any hard antlers yet?


----------



## jtomczak

1. New camera up and running, no good pics...2 does, lots of moving grass.

2. Sat out Monday afternoon, saw a doe and two fawns and a doe and a yearling that hung out under my bow stand.  

3. Can't wait till Saturday! Planning on hunting the whole weekend.


----------



## jtomczak

*pics...*

pics from Monday


----------



## jtomczak

Good luck tomorrow boys, who all's going to be in the woods?


----------



## jameson

count me in. ill be in sparta


----------



## jtomczak

Saturday morning had a spike, a doe, and a 4 point hanging out under my stand.  Doe finally walked away and I let one fly, hit her a bit back but with quartering away thought it was fine.  I waited an hour and went looking. Blood trail was decent but not great and gave out after 200 yards.  Looked for 2 more hours and nothing.  

Pretty bumbed.

Evening saw nothing, this morning saw a big doe and 2 fawns 140 out and walking away.


----------



## georgiaboy027

Didnt see anything all weekend for us


----------



## jtomczak

*weekend report*

Friday night - 6 pt just before dark, young deer.

Saturday AM - 3-1 (same one I saw last week), 5 does worked their way across the field, shot just under the first one at 25 yards.

Saturday PM - doe and yearling 45 yards out, after the AM miss, didn't even think about a shot.

Sunday AM - 3-1 again, I think he likes me.


----------



## georgiaboy027

Saturday AM - 1 armadillo and some tree rats

Saturday PM - Nothing but tree rats

Sunday AM - saw the man just couldnt get the shot  at 1 point he was 35 yrds broadside but my shot was blocked by a tree limb and I just wasent going to risk it.


----------



## hunt4ever

Hunting in hancock off of linton rd. Saturday morning killed a doe eating acorns. About 2 in the afternoon we were finishing up food plots and a young 8 pt walked out and looked around and walked back into woods.


----------



## jtomczak

Congrats @hunt4ever! I saw the 4pt in the am and a doe, two fawns, and 8 turkeys on Sunday before the lightening scared me out of the woods.

Heading down tomorrow afternoon for a good few days of hunting!


----------



## jtomczak

Got two does over the weekend! I've posted pics in the bow hunting sticky kill thread. Missed a big buck Saturday night as well, I'm so ready for gun season.


----------



## fishingtiger

the deer were moving real well with the cooler weather yesterday evening. Saw 5 total sitting in a stand of white oaks. the acorns were dropping but doesnt seem to be a strong crop yet. Had a 6pt come in at 25 yards and two does come in later at 22 yards. I am holding out for a big buck since I put some meat in the freezer last weekend.


----------



## jtomczak

Saw 23 deer over the weekend. Best buck was a big 5 pt, let him walk. Good AM movement till about 10:30.

Sunday night heard ATVs and 4 rifle shots from the property next door - leased to 6-7 hunters. Guess they had a kid with them. I'm guessing they will be shooting a lot, and though the deer will be more cautious, I expect them to start spending more time on my land versus in the fields where they are getting blasted.  We'll see.


----------



## droptine06

We seen 8 deer total this past weekend, all does and little ones. Took two does with the muzzleloader. Movement was slow for us but they are really hitting our food plots hard!


----------



## t bird

I saw 3 does yesterday evening and one nice buck come out and chased them around. Sign all over the place!Looking forward to rifle season!!!


----------



## David Pinner

They are hitting my foodplots hard!  They look like someone took a lawnmower to them.  We found 8 scapes on the backside of our property this past weekend.  I saw a small 8pt friday evening and a 3year old 10pt saturday morning.  The 10 was tempting me, but I hope he makes it till next year.  Can't wait to get in the stand Saturday Morning.


----------



## jcpinner

Not if I get there first, I need some meat for the freezer.  I hear them button heads taste the best.


----------



## David Pinner

The action was unbelievable Friday and Saturday.  We saw bucks chasing, fighting, scraping and rubbing.  Neither one of us pulled the trigger on anything, but I would say that is was the best opening weekend I've ever had.  All the chasing was done by small bucks.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter

Most everyone in the club seen at least a few deer this weekend. Mostly does and a few smaller bucks. Did see a doe with her tail straight out this morning with a spike right behind her. If we get some colder weather and some rain for the food plots then things will be on then. Great time with all the guys this weekend, looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## fishingtiger

my cousing had a young 10 pt grunting and trailing does on him yesterday morning. This happend around 930am.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin

Shot a nice one between Sandersville and Davisboro yesterday at 11:30.  3.5 year old good length width and mass but much to my surprise only 6 pts.  It's about to break loose.  I predict this weekend to be your best chance at the big boy.


----------



## shotgun01

Hunted my property in Hancock from Friday evening until Tuesday morning. Didn't see many deer, but did see four nice bucks. Two were chasing does.
Shot a 182 pound eight pointer Monday at 8:00a.m. He had a 16 3/4" inside spread. He was very symetrical, but didn't have a lot of tine length. He was full of acorns.
From all of the scrapes and chasing I'm seeing, I think this weekend in going to be wide open.


----------



## jtomczak

Saw 34 deer over the weekend, all but one in the mornings between 8:30-10:30. Saw a medium sized 5pt making a scrape. Tons of does, fawns, yearlings and spikes.

My buddy had a nice shooter just out of range Sunday morning. I'll be after him this weekend.  Should be a lot of action!


----------



## Ace1313

The scrapes will be abandoned when the rut starts.


----------



## reflexman

scrapes n rubs late on my land were in pringle south washington did jump a big 8 goin to stand sat anybody in my neck of the woods


----------



## ZACK

We are in Washington/Johnson County between Wrightsville and Harrison.  Saw alot of movement last weekend.  Sunday am I saw 3does 2 buttons, spike, 6pt, 7pt, and 8pt.  All bucks were seen between 10 and 11:30 just moving through a clearcut.  No rutting activity yet.


----------



## reflexman

zack your just a little west of us i saw a few bucks movin mid mornin to im just not seeing rubs n scrapes yet its late on our land this year.


----------



## jtomczak

Good luck this weekend guys! I'm heading down this afternoon and will be at it all weekend.  Hoping the moon doesn't put too much of a damper on the activity.  Post those buck kill pics!


----------



## David Pinner

This morning I saw a spike, small 8pt, and a shooter 8pt.  All of them were chasing different does.  The doe that was with the biggest 8pt looked like she was about to give it up.  My buddy saw a 6pt and 8pt fight in his foodplot and passed on another 8pt a few minutes later.


----------



## droptine06

I'm in Harrison, we had a slow weekend. Seen a 2 1/2yr 6pt, 4pt and a spike and handful of does and fawns. Last weekend we seen 2 decent 3 1/2yr bucks but not shooters. One was with two other bucks chasin. Hot weather seems to have put a stop to that. Looks like we will be getting some rain!! Plots need it bad.


----------



## jtomczak

1. Saw 10 total, not much activity due to the moon I think.

2. Unfortuntely, the moon didn't seem to impact the small bucks on the lease next door...they blasted two small 8pts.  Funny all their talk about QDM and "we're only after trophy bucks" went out the window when those little guys walked into their food plots.

3. Was able to take my neighbor's grandson out for this first deer hunt. That was awesome...

http://www.youtube.com/user/GeorgiaValues?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/Evki68cpkHc


----------



## droptine06

I hear ya Jtom, got the same problem with one of our borders. Just talked to our neighbor down there and he said we got 3/4in rain today in Harrison. Looks like the whole county got some!


----------



## droptine06

WishIwuzhuntin said:


> Shot a nice one between Sandersville and Davisboro yesterday at 11:30.  3.5 year old good length width and mass but much to my surprise only 6 pts.  It's about to break loose.  I predict this weekend to be your best chance at the big boy.



Nice buck man. Heck of a 6ptr!


----------



## barry7157

*Washington County*

We have seen deer each weekend, mainly does and several small bucks.  Attached is a good body size 6 pointer captured by my trail camera last Friday


----------



## nosfedgta

seen some chasing going on the last 3 days... Nothing serious, but they were folowing the does around pretty good.


----------



## 00Beau

2.5 and 3.5 year olds chasing hard at my place this week-end. Most chasing I`ve seen in Hancock in 6 years of hunting there.


----------



## jtomczak

Neighbor passed on a big 6...big win for QDM! I passed on a nice 6 and watched a little 6 go right under my stand.  

Yesterday missed a 125ish 8 at what I thought was 200yrds, actually a good big farther than that.  Nice deer, still on the hoof.


----------



## fishingtiger

Saw a bunch of small spikes and buttons out over the weekend. Had a doe running through the food plot that would stop every 25-30 yards and look behind her like something was chasing her. I got ready for the buck to come out but he never appeared. Dropped a yote yesterday evening. Looks like the first cold snap of the season will be here next weekend. I will be at the farm for 5 days starting Friday. Cant wait!


----------



## dawg450r

Been a pretty rough one so far. Been seeing a lot of small bucks this year. A couple of 4's, a couple of 6's, and about 20 spikes. Several fawns have been seen, but not 1 doe all season. Getting a little frustrated. Acorns everywhere, food plots just coming in good. Maybe this cooler weather will help get it started.


----------



## cquester5

We are on 1100 acres North of Sandersville and have had a decent season to date,7 slickheads, an 11pt buck and a 160lb hog. We  let a number of smaller bucks walk and have seen a good number of 1 1/2 yr old and yearlings. We are an 8pt or larger club and let the younger 8pts walk with the hope they will make it to be a future trophy.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

Hunting about a mile from the Washington/Jefferson line. Saw a decent buck chasing hard last Sunday about mid day riding to put a stand up on the golf cart. Hopefully its about to bust loose. Gonna head down Thursday afternoon and hunt until Tuesday. I'll keep this as updated as possible, hopefully I can show off the monster i've been after. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ccookou812

We hunt on Hwy 15 just south of Sparta and have seen small bucks chasing and several fights have been heard. Seen a couple of 10 points a real wide 8 but no bucks killed yet. Here are a few from this season we are looking for. Hopefully one will go down this weekend


----------



## jtomczak

ccookou...I'd let that first one go.  He's young.  Note the difference in his body size compared to the two older big boys.  He'll be a beaut if you let him go till next year.  Nice looking deer!

Heading down after work.  Should be perfect!


----------



## Big Trouble

Hunting about 7 miles south of Sparta on Hwy 15.  Camp has only taken a 10 pt, an 8 pt, and 1 doe.  Looking forward to this weekend.  About to go get changed and head in.


----------



## nosfedgta

well we hunted hancock this weekend and it was DEAD. We saw less deer this weekend than we have any other time. I dunno what happened, but I thought for sure with the cold they would be moving. Some of us didnt see any deer at all, including me. I hunted a spot that I had seen 4 good bucks this year and didnt see a deer sat morning. I hunted a diff spot in the pm that I had seen a nice 8 and some smaller deer and didnt see a deer wither. The club next to us told us they only say 7 does all day saturday by 3 diff hunters. The other club saw 3 does 2 spikes and abutton head. I dont know if the rut is going ot be late or what? I saw lots of pre rut activity from the oct 18 till nov 1 Then its like it all died. So I am confused...


----------



## aaron batson

got one off our place on 11/5 - running a doe


----------



## ccookou812

jtomczak said:


> ccookou...I'd let that first one go.  He's young.  Note the difference in his body size compared to the two older big boys.  He'll be a beaut if you let him go till next year.  Nice looking deer!
> 
> Heading down after work.  Should be perfect!



We all agree. I found his shed during turkey season. We figure him to be 3 1/2


----------



## ccookou812

Big Trouble said:


> Hunting about 7 miles south of Sparta on Hwy 15.  Camp has only taken a 10 pt, an 8 pt, and 1 doe.  Looking forward to this weekend.  About to go get changed and head in.



sounds like we are almost neighbors


----------



## ccookou812

nosfedgta said:


> well we hunted hancock this weekend and it was DEAD. We saw less deer this weekend than we have any other time. I dunno what happened, but I thought for sure with the cold they would be moving. Some of us didnt see any deer at all, including me. I hunted a spot that I had seen 4 good bucks this year and didnt see a deer sat morning. I hunted a diff spot in the pm that I had seen a nice 8 and some smaller deer and didnt see a deer wither. The club next to us told us they only say 7 does all day saturday by 3 diff hunters. The other club saw 3 does 2 spikes and abutton head. I dont know if the rut is going ot be late or what? I saw lots of pre rut activity from the oct 18 till nov 1 Then its like it all died. So I am confused...


We saw deer running everywhere. I saw 3 different 8 points Friday one was a definite shooter but didn't stand around very long. Had deer around everyone. Does are being chased and if they arent being harassed they are extremely skittish


----------



## cgarmon001

Does anyone know of a good camera that i can buy cause my doesn't work most of the time and it show black pictures.


----------



## jtomczak

*weekend report*

Saw a good number of deer. Bucks cruising till lunch time or so. I missed the 8 point (again), difficult shot at about 160 yards. I'll get him eventually.

I took my old best friend hunting this weekend. He's brand new to hunting and is about to have his second child, so his time in the woods is about to be very limited. Sunday morning I kept telling him on the radio to stay put, deer were moving late. At 11:15 I heard him shoot and got the word he'd put down a big buck.  I was thrilled! This is his first deer and the first buck off the new property. 

Here's the YouTube video...and yes we were hunting with blaze on (see photo). We took off our coats and blaze once we had the car over to the deer and were about to gut it. This is my property and no one else is out there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fV-S8XTEXM

NOTE: Upon further review of the deer I believe he was only a 2.5 year old buck and one we should have let go. He would have been an absolute monster next year. Not making excuses for a QDM error, but my buddy is brand new to hunting and I can't fault him for not being able to accurately age a deer on the hoof in 5 seconds, while ignoring that tall rack as he walked 100 yards out. Oh well.


----------



## ccookou812

It is still a pretty deer at 2 1/2 congrats and I know all about missing. I have missed a 10 point already


----------



## ccookou812

cgarmon001 said:


> Does anyone know of a good camera that i can buy cause my doesn't work most of the time and it show black pictures.



HCO scoutguard it is what I prefer and if you look above this you will see pics from it at night.
www.huntingcamonline.com


----------



## 450rdawg

Headed down for the weekend.  Hopefully things will go my way.


----------



## jtomczak

Set up in new location this weekend near the middle of the property. Nice rub near the tree I climbed.

Both mornings saw a doe or two and medium sized bucks (5 and 6pts) cruising, nada in the evening. Moon starting to get bright. Neighbor shot a doe, slower weekend overall.


----------



## droptine06

It's been slow for us. Had a little chasing the last weekend of Oct., saw three chasing the weekend of Nov 8th, and saw very fer deer between 4 of us last weekend. Don't know whats going on this year. Trickle rut I'm guessing...trickle in and trickle right back out. Hoping things will change this weekend with the full moon. 

Jtom, aint nuttin wrong with that buck. Definately a 2yr old, but your buddy's first!? Cant replace that memory and I'm sure he's ecstatic with it. Congrats to him!


----------



## David Pinner

I hunted Tuesday evening and Wednesday morning. I saw a total of 25 deer and almost shot an 8pt.  It got really slow at our place the past couple of weeks, but I feel like it just broke loose again!


----------



## jtomczak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b722396YiX4

Video from last weekend.  Heading out again this weekend...big boy better hide!

I wonder if he is secretly on here and thus knows when to stay away from my stands.  lol


----------



## Jeff Raines

I'm bucked out in WaCo.Wish I hadn't shot.

About 9:00 this morn.I heard one running towards me.I get stood up and see it's a racked buck with tall G2s.He stops below me,head behind a tree.I can tell he's nervous and fixing to leave,I assume he's caught wind of me.
BANG
He turn to run and I see a bigger buck coming,but my buck #2 of the year is crashing...all I can do is look at the other buck which had a bigger body and wider rack.
All I can figure is that when my buck stopped he was listening for the one that was chasing him,he wasn't nervous about me.

If I hadn't got so derned excited,but if that happens I'll quit deer hunting.


----------



## Jeff Raines

This is Mr.Fred and the biggest deer he's ever killed....WaCo


----------



## jtomczak

Saw 25 does and 1 spike over the weekend, all in the mornings between 8:30-9:30.  Lots of fun, no big boys though.


----------



## Big Andy

I hunt on the Washington /Johnson county line in between wrightsville and harrision.  We killed a few decent bucks have seen alot of does.  No real chasin going on from what I can tell.


----------



## droptine06

Seen alot of does this past weekend and a couple of young bucks. Still no sign of chasin


----------



## jtomczak

Nothing much earlier in the week.  Going out tonight for the weekend.


----------



## jtomczak

Three hunting groups saw 12 deer total. 9 does and 3 young bucks. Most of the activity was between 9-10:30AM. Seemed to be getting better Sunday I suspect due to the moon. No chasing, but the does all seemed to be moving quickly and didn't hang around long.


----------



## ccookou812

My hunting buddy killed this 9 point Sunday morning following a doe. I saw a huge buck but the wind shifted when he was about 20 yards over my shoulder


----------



## Big Andy

I saw one spike come trotting through the woods yesterday morning at 8:30am.  I had a buddy that saw over 20 deer this weekend.  One time he had a buck pushing a doe back and fourth in a thicket grunting the whole time.  Never saw what he was though.


----------



## nriner1

*Hancock/Waco*

I just ran across this thread, I am a frequent visitor to the site I kind of wish I would of seen this particular thread earlier in the year.  Anyway I think I am pretty close to a few of you guys, I hunt on the Hancock/Waco line off of highway 15 down Balerma Church road.  I shot a descent 9 pointer opening afternoon chasing a doe and then missed a few weeks due to school.  But I was in the tree a full week during Thanksgiving and didnt see much but does and young bucks.  I hunted a little during midday with the full moon but didnt see a deer.  I have tons of pictures of good deer in the area, so maybe its just a matter of time before a good one makes a mistake.


----------



## ccookou812

nriner1 said:


> I just ran across this thread, I am a frequent visitor to the site I kind of wish I would of seen this particular thread earlier in the year.  Anyway I think I am pretty close to a few of you guys, I hunt on the Hancock/Waco line off of highway 15 down Balerma Church road.  I shot a descent 9 pointer opening afternoon chasing a doe and then missed a few weeks due to school.  But I was in the tree a full week during Thanksgiving and didnt see much but does and young bucks.  I hunted a little during midday with the full moon but didnt see a deer.  I have tons of pictures of good deer in the area, so maybe its just a matter of time before a good one makes a mistake.


You are just south of us by a couple of miles. Our camp is on 15 where they just cut all the trees around our campers


----------



## nriner1

ccookou812 said:


> You are just south of us by a couple of miles. Our camp is on 15 where they just cut all the trees around our campers



Yeah i know where you are talking about


----------



## jtomczak

I'm off Linton Road on County Line Road. Just north of the Power Plant.


----------



## nriner1

jtomczak said:


> I'm off Linton Road on County Line Road. Just north of the Power Plant.



Ok yeah I know that area, I grew up in Washington County. I can either take highway 15 or linton road to get to my family land from Sandersville, its about the same distance both ways.


----------



## ccookou812

nriner1 said:


> Yeah i know where you are talking about



Anybody driving south out of Sparta knows where our camp is now. But they planted it Thanksgiving week so in a couple of years we will be somewhat hidden again.


----------



## ccookou812

jtomczak said:


> I'm off Linton Road on County Line Road. Just north of the Power Plant.



Not that far from us either


----------



## nriner1

*pictures*

Here is a few pics for you guys from around the area. Do yall see many hogs, w normally have some hogs but hadnt seen the first one this year.


----------



## ccookou812

we have no hogs but i sure do wish one would provide me with some pork


----------



## kpeels

*hello Andy*



Big Andy said:


> I hunt on the Washington /Johnson county line in between wrightsville and harrision.  We killed a few decent bucks have seen alot of does.  No real chasin going on from what I can tell.



heck son you right there with us new restrant in harrison open we eat there every week we need to get up next time your down hope your season going good


----------



## droptine06

kpeels said:


> heck son you right there with us new restrant in harrison open we eat there every week we need to get up next time your down hope your season going good



We eat at the restaraunt to, aint bad eatin and better than us having to do it! Hunt bout 10mins from there in Harrison/Wrightsville. Yall done any good this year? This has been our slowest season in prob. 10+ years.


----------



## jtomczak

Heading down this afternoon, will be hunting all weekend.  Good luck all!


----------



## ccookou812

Heading down myself as well to hunt this afternoon and in the morning then got to get back for my son to shoot in an archery shoot Sunday.


----------



## reflexman

wheres that reastaruant in harrison gone threw 100 times never seen it down last week im in pringle 75 acres family land creeks bottoms n food plots all i saw last week was neighbors dogs runnin the deer so much work n 2 Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- dogs n non hunting owner ruined my year just ruined it deer are nocturnal now maybe next year if dogs go good luck to the rest of u anyway


----------



## jtomczak

1. Saw 14 deer this weekend, mostly Saturday morning. Wind on Sunday slowed everything down.

2. Had a nice 2.5 year old 7pt in front of me for 30 minutes with a tiny spike and a doe, lot of fun to watch.

3. Finally shot a doe on camera - long video but fun if you've got some time to kill - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIcFqkUFZEM

4. Got cussed out by the neighbor/lease hunters after they heard that I inquired about taking over the lease for next year (land borders my property). While they do have a point that I should have asked them first and I appologized for this, hot tempers and name calling have no business in the deer woods.


----------



## ccookou812

Friday evening I saw a pretty little 7 then 4 does and an 8 point. Nothing Saturday Morning but the 8 point is now in the freezer. His ninth point was broke off at 1/2"


----------



## jtomczak

Congrats Cook! Nice deer!


----------



## jtomczak

No activity in the AM this past weekend.  Young bucks tending does in the afternoon/evenings.  I'd say second rut is on.


----------



## SPOOLFED

*Ditto*

I saw only two young doe's in the A.M. and then lots of young bucks around the doe's in the evening before sundown.  Not sure this is a second rut though?  I was in town for 5 days coming back today hunting A.M and P.M even on Sunday, which I saw nothing but a possum.  Nice buck on the previous post!


----------



## ccookou812

Thanks Jtom I am itching to get back down but it will be the week after Christmas before I can.


----------



## RipTorn

If you hunt near east Baldwin, south Hancock or north Washington County, Dreamland processing is a top-notch operation in Linton, GA.  They are on the GON Deer Cooler List.  http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=59

Their facility is clean and they are state certified to process wild pigs.  Operators Virgil & Marion Ice are honest, professional and courteous.


Dreamland Farm Deer Processing
485 Thompson Road, Sparta (Linton Community), (706) 444-6132
Thompson Rd is at the south end of Linton and connects Linton Rd to County Line Rd (also called  Prosser Rd and/or Friendship-Nebo Rd).  There are signs for Dreamland at both ends of Thonpson Rd.

(I was told that Boyers, another processor in the area and still listed on the GON Deer Cooler List, did not process deer in 2013-2014.)


----------



## ccookou812

RipTorn said:


> If you hunt near the east Baldwin, south Hancock or north Washington County areas consider calling Dreamland processing and checking out their operation in Linton, GA.
> They closed in 2007 and re-opened this season.
> 
> Their facility is clean and they are also certified to process wild pigs.  Operators Dwayne & Sherry Ice are professional and courteous.
> The next nearest (unnamed) processor that we used in the interim was kind of hit-or-miss......never really sure if you got your deer or a mixed bag of other hunters deer.  Sometimes we got cuts that we didn't request, and didn't get cuts that we did request.
> 
> 
> They will be on the GON Deer Cooler List next season.
> 
> Dreamland Deer Processing
> (706) 444-6132


We had one of their ads stuck to our gate I think. Only problem with it was they weren't open during bow season and a basic price list or what they offer might have earned them some of our business. If the price is right we would deeply consider a change I believe.


----------



## cquester5

We used Dreamland this year, and in years past (about 20 of 'em) when they were operating before Virgil retired.His son has revived the business with his wife, but Virgil and Marion still help out. They get $75 to gut, skin and process, $10 extra for sausage and $10 to cape. They freeze rock solid, and have a super clean operation.I haul mine back to Miami Fl and it stays frozen no problem. They did a hog and 14 deer for us so far this season.1st class operation and super nice people.


----------



## mick3

*9 Point*

Here are a few pics of a deer I killed in Hancock on November 1st.  What do you all think he will score and his age?  He weighed 220 lbs when I killed him.


----------



## jtomczak

1. A month or so back the area along Friendship-Nebo (County line) road was stinking to high heaven from Dreamland's gut pile. It was bad. The last few weeks the smell has been gone, so hopefully they have fixed the problem. Other than that, I haven't heard any complaints.

2. I take my deer to Boyers (a few miles up Linton road north of town). $70 if they have to gut, $50 if you've gutted. I've been happy with their work. Capes/heads go in a freezer.

3. Nice buck! Got any pics after you downed him? Congrats! I'd guess 3.5 years old and 100-110 on score, but I'm no expert. Cool brow/double main beam too!

4. Heading down tomorrow, still after the big guys!


----------



## jtomczak

Taking the godson down this afternoon for an afternoon/AM hunt. Trying to help him harvest his first deer.

Worried about the moon, but we'll have a good time either way.


----------



## SPOOLFED

*3 days*

Just came back from 3 days and really saw nothing but lots of small does, a couple of 4's & 6's but nothing worth shooting.  I am not sure where all the big antlers are?  We have lots of cams with pics of yotes and foxes, would this drive the bucks away this time of year?  Still have not seen a real shooter and time is on there side!


----------



## SPOOLFED

*Moon Phase*

The evenings were just as bright as dawn all week.  The eclipse I thought would be interesting but I was awake every night looking out the window thinking the alarm was about to go off and I still had 4 hours to sleep a couple of nights.  Nothing was moving till 9:30 and later each day.


----------



## jtomczak

Slow weekend, saw 4 does, didn't shoot any.  Moon seemed to have killed the movement.  Oh well, time is on there side as the clock runs out.


----------



## Big Andy

droptine06 said:


> We eat at the restaraunt to, aint bad eatin and better than us having to do it! Hunt bout 10mins from there in Harrison/Wrightsville. Yall done any good this year? This has been our slowest season in prob. 10+ years.



Hey man long time.  Hope everything is good and you are having a good season.  I am going down this weekend.  I am leaving on thursday, a buddy is coming up from louisiana.  We are off of donovan rd.  Give me a call and come over one night 770-843-0011 .


----------



## fishingtiger

Hunted yesterday morning and afternoon. Didnt see a deer the entire time. Poured rain on me in the morning and was cold and real windy on me in the afternoon. Weather definitely seemed to have them hunkered down.


----------



## jtomczak

My favorite lease hunters/neighbors emailed over the holidays accusing me of tresspassing and riding the property line at dusk on a 4 wheeler on 12/29th. 

Funny thing is, I was 3 hours away from my property and I don't have a 4 wheeler. I'm trying to get to the bottom of who was actually out there and trying to get them to chill out and stop flying off the handle at me. As I said the last time they cussed me out, hot tempers have no business in the woods.


----------



## fishingtiger

Hunted last weekend and didnt see a thing on Saturday or Sunday morning. The deer did start to move before the weather rolled in on Sunday evening. Ended up getting one at 5:40pm. I got a deer back in bow season and this is the first deer during rifle.


----------



## Big Andy

Went down this past weekend with some friends that came up from Louisiana killed 5.  One good 10, 1 big doe and three mistakes (buttons).  How can you tell at 100 yards plus?  Going down one last time.


----------



## jtomczak

My big boys made it, they leave tracks all over my road just to let me know they are safe.  Next year.


----------



## kpeels

Big Andy said:


> Went down this past weekend with some friends that came up from Louisiana killed 5.  One good 10, 1 big doe and three mistakes (buttons).  How can you tell at 100 yards plus?  Going down one last time.



hey andy you going down opening turkey hunt if so maybe we can get up shoot the bull a while give me a call if ya down 770-713-8316 seya bud!!!


----------



## jtomczak

Going to start a 2011 Thread for the same area.  Will post it today.


----------

